# Bannana blueberry wine



## spunk (Jul 9, 2014)

Anyone have a good one they tried for a gal recipie?


----------



## Thig (Jul 9, 2014)

I made a banana blueberry but to be honest it is not very good, I am giving it another 6 months to see if it comes around. I will try to find what I used and get it to you.


----------



## Thig (Jul 10, 2014)

This is a record of how I made mine. I tasted it last about 2 months ago and as I said it was not very good, I could drink it, just didn't enjoy it. I am going to let it age a bit before trying it again. 

View attachment Blueberry-Banana 2012-12-01.pdf


----------



## spunk (Jul 10, 2014)

Thank you only I cannot see or open it. Is it just me?


----------



## Thig (Jul 10, 2014)

spunk said:


> Thank you only I cannot see or open it. Is it just me?



When I click on the link it downloads it to a little box on the bottom left of my screen which I then click on.

I am running Windows 7, it is just a pdf file so it should open up.

If you still cannot get it let me know and I will just post it in the reply here.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 10, 2014)

I downloaded the file okay, it is just that it seems to be a blank page. However, it is not really blank -- it is just that the font is set to white or something. If you select the text in the pdf file, it is there -- you can paste it into a word processing program, for example. (Of course, you lose the formatting.)

Here is what I got out of it:


Blueberry - Banana wine: (Age 12 mo) Started 12-1-2012 December 1, 2012:
3.5 pounds bananas with skins 3.5 pounds blueberries (frozen and thawed) About 2 1⁄2 lb sugar (actually adjusted SG to 1.090) 1 gallon water 2 Campden tablets 2 tsps Acid Blend 1⁄2 tsp pectic enzyme 1 tsp yeast nutrient 1 pk Premier Cuvee yeast
I sliced the bananas and simmered for 30 minutes with the sugar dissolved in the pot. Poured the bananas and water over the crushed blueberries in a straining net. Let cool to room temperature. Added Campden tablets, acid blend, and yeast nutrient, let sit for 12 hours. Added pectic enzyme and let sit for 12 hours. Added the yeast I had started 12 hours earlier as a starter (December 2, 6pm).
December 3, 2012: I stirred the must and punched down twice a day.
December 4, 2012: I stirred the must and punched down twice a day.
December 5, 2012: I stirred the must and punched down twice a day.
December 6, 2012: I stirred the must in the morning. That afternoon checked the SG and it was .995 so I racked into a one gallon jug and put on airlock.
January 5, 2013: Racked off the lees, added 1 campden tablet and 1⁄2 tsp of sorbate. I smelled a sulfur smell so I splash racked a few times and it appears gone.
May 18, 2013: Added Kmeta October 5, 2013: Added Kmeta October 13, 2013: Racked, added 1 tsp vanilla extract, 1 tsp banana extract, 1⁄2 cup sugar. December 28, 2013: Bottled


----------



## Thig (Jul 10, 2014)

Strange, when I click on the link it pulls it up fine. Thanks for just putting it in the body of the reply.


----------



## spunk (Jul 11, 2014)

What did you not like about the wine. What did it taste like before you added banana extract. From what I read it will not have much of a bannana taste to it when done. Maybe add oak not sure how much though.i would only want a hint of banana. What color was it when it finished.thanks a bunch for the recipe it sounds good! I still couldn't open I'm on my phone maybe that is why.
Spunk


----------



## spunk (Jul 11, 2014)

Sour_grapes thanks for bringing recipe for me! 
Spunk


----------



## Thig (Jul 11, 2014)

spunk said:


> What did you not like about the wine.



It is really hard to put your finger on it, the acid level, body, sweetness all seem OK. It is just not a taste I really enjoy. I have heard several say that banana wine just doesn't end up very good so I guess the combination didn't help.


----------



## spunk (Jul 12, 2014)

Sounds good but your making me wonder if I want to try. What is your thought of adding rhubarb to the mix less blueberries.


----------



## Thig (Jul 12, 2014)

Don't eat rhubarb so I have no idea how that would taste in wine. Go for it, we only learn by trying.


----------



## spunk (Jul 13, 2014)

I think I will try the three fruit some of my blueberries were eaten so now I don't have enough.I started some ginger beer letting it ferment with airlock made 2 gal now I'll have to wait till that is done all my gal jugs full.Three weeks I used lime lemon small amount of grapfruit. Other gal I added hand full of raspberries.give it some color.


----------

